# Need a second opinion on my mare pregnancy!



## Wrayne (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a pregnant mini at the moment, she was due two days ago.. Monday April 19, 2021 but has yet to have her baby, I've foaled mares before but never a mini and I want a second opinion on her waxing situation.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 21, 2021)

Keep in mind that horses do not have due dates. More a range of averages, so do worry about her going over. She hasn’t quite got wax yet. Those are her plugs that keep her udder clean.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2021)

Ditto to what Elizabeth has said 

Are you able to get a photo of her standing behind her about 5meters back ?


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for your help  I know mares don't typically foal on the set due date. I just thought it would be of some help


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd be watching her very closely...My mare just had her foal early this morning and didn't have much more of an udder than yours. I really thought I had about a few days to a week  I also had no breed date, so that really wasn't a consideration in my situation. Just watch her, have a camera if you can! Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you , she actually has quite the bag on her, I have good watch on her during the night/morning hours. Hopefully soon I'm hoping


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 23, 2021)

She does look rather full....... Have you been able to gently get some liquid from her? You want it to be very sticky, like honey.
Also watch her belly. Is she still a "wide load" or has the baby dropped low? (If dropped low, the baby is going into foaling position.)
Just from the view of her bag, you need to be prepared for any day.


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 24, 2021)

UPDATE! .. I've got a better handle on what I'm looking for. I've foaled a mare before.. I did know pre-foaling signs but this year it makes more sense to me! We are expecting Susie's baby within two nights! Super excited! If anyone wants a thread of when she has her foal let me know! Thank you for all the help and support from you guys!


----------



## Taz (Apr 24, 2021)

Always want pictures and updates on babies please!!


----------

